# Max Payne - The Movie



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes they have finally made a Max Payne movie and its being released this 17th October. Mark Wahlberg is the Max Payne and Mila Kunis is Mona Sax,yuck! I mean since we were accustomed to a more sexier, mature and bold Mona , this Ukrainian chick, who speaks like a chirping weasel ain't gonna cut it. Goddammit don't they play games or at least ask people who do play 'em before selecting cast. After Hitman another good Game-to-Movie transition goes down the sewer. Check more about it here . *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/68.png


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 17, 2008)

Saw its trailer.
But the lady playing Mona Sax sucks.
A big letdown


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 17, 2008)

great, i heard about it few months back.
hope it would be good like the game.
anyways do any of u know when is max payne 3 gonna be released or not.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 17, 2008)

Davidboon said:


> great, i heard about it few months back.
> hope it would be good like the game.
> anyways do any of u know when is max payne 3 gonna be released or not.



Hope the movie lives up to the reputation of the game.
There is no news about MaX Payn 3 yet.Its coming sometime in 2009.
Source:*www.gamespot.com/pc/action/maxpayne3workingtitle/index.html


----------



## dd_wingrider (Aug 17, 2008)

Hope it doesnt suck like hitman did


----------



## x3060 (Aug 18, 2008)

yeah, am hoping against hope too.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2008)

Mila Kunis?Isn't this the girl that plays Meg in Family Guy?LOOL
IMO she isn't appropriate for Mona's role.


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 18, 2008)

Yep, she is the one. I would have liked Monica Bellucci as Mona.

And Hitman didn't suck at all IMO, not all the hype, but it was a pretty decent movie for what it's worth.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2008)

more like Julianne Moore or Jodie Foster for Mona Sax
But the ladies are old now *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/94.png


----------



## manishjha18 (Aug 18, 2008)

Mila Kunis is from -that 70s show


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 18, 2008)

perfect. this is absolutely THE game that can make for a classic movie


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Aug 18, 2008)

Some weeks back i saw a trailer of this upcoming movie and it featured some winged creatures. The game didnt have such themes...i wonder what they are upto.


----------



## skippednote (Aug 18, 2008)

They should have made this movie decades ago......


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 18, 2008)

Yep. Seen the trailer. Good enough. Scheduled for May 2009?
Pefect.
Trailers


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey Mark Walberg is a good actor.. So my hopes are still on..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> perfect. this is absolutely THE game that can make for a classic movie


Thats Bioshock


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2008)

^^naah thats Grim Fandango
All these games u care about are action games with some story


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 18, 2008)

about Max Payne 3, there will be no MP3.
wasn't the story  finished in MP2 itself.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 18, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> about Max Payne 3, there will be no MP3.
> wasn't the story  finished in MP2 itself.




Sayz who.. The story never finished.. And if u have listened to da ending credits.. It says something bout 'max payne journey will continue till' or something like that.. Even take two had hinted on their website long ago wen max payne 2 went big..And Mona still being alive...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> about Max Payne 3, there will be no MP3.
> wasn't the story  finished in MP2 itself.


MP3 is under development at R* 
Go see G-spot


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Aug 20, 2008)

Milla Jovovich for Mona Sax


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 20, 2008)

If you all remember, in the game there were those episodes when Max was in dream/hallucination state, maybe they replaced those moments with those dark angels…, but I guess that remains to be seen. Anyway, it looks surprisingly well, they really played the game it seems, and they got in the spirit of it. Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

Trailer looks cheap, where is the original music ?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> about Max Payne 3, there will be no MP3.
> wasn't the story  finished in MP2 itself.



See post no.5


----------



## hard_rock (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm expecting Bullet time effect in this movie...Otherwise it will become yet-another-action-movie...If I am not wrong, Max Payne introduced Slow-Motion in games...


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

^^
Yes ...
But there are other Hollywood movies released which have also used Slow Motion & Shoot Dodge ...

Latest Movie I saw featuring them .... Wanted. (Stunts are cool here ... Story is OK )


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

hard_rock said:


> I'm expecting Bullet time effect in this movie...Otherwise it will become yet-another-action-movie...If I am not wrong, Max Payne introduced Slow-Motion in games...



Now, most of the action movies do have bullet time effect ( slow mo, at least). So to dissociate it from other action films, it just has to stay true to game's script(ie. retain the core feel of the game) ( thought game's script had potential to be a good,dark, action, thriller).


----------



## apoorva84 (Aug 28, 2008)

hope its not another "HIT MAN"


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

wow great will surely be watching it


----------



## Indyan (Aug 28, 2008)

I saw the trailer and liked what I saw. But I would have preferred the MP voice actor to do MP's part. For me the best part about MP is his baritone voice. And that guy is an actual actor.


----------



## faraaz (Aug 29, 2008)

They're going for a more "Sin City" style theme in the movie I thought, which could be good, depending on how they work it out. Mark Wahlberg is the PERFECT Max Payne. As for Mila Kunis, don't underestimate her. She's an incredibly talented actress, and I'm optimistic as to how she will play the role. From the trailer, she looked bad-ass enough. =D


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope this will be good .

I dunno this actress but I think she will do it fine. Mark Wahlberg is awesome.

____________________________________________________________________________
Ever considered Megan Fox for this role  lol.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 6, 2008)

Waiting in anticipation hope it is not a suckfest like most game to movie adaptions.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 7, 2008)

^^
Hope so.
The game was very popular ... It will be tuff to match its reputation though.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah ,and IMHO the guy who portrayed Max Payne in first movie looked that he really was on the fringe of sanity and could pull of those shootouts that he does in the game.
The second was good to play but didn't have that feel to it.


----------



## eggman (Sep 8, 2008)

^^You mean Game, not moviw!!!


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 8, 2008)

oops!! yeah I meant the game.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 8, 2008)

Hitman was Ok typo.....Max Payne will be avg also I think...u cant just make a whole game into good movie in just some 2-3 hrs... 

Off topic : 
Grim Fandango..yeah that a goood game ..with unusual story..I have played it fully []..T 159 can u suggest similar games ?


----------

